# eficacia / eficiencia / efectividad



## JABON

Hola a todos:

He consultado los diccionarios y encontré las definiciones, pero ¿Cómo explicar estas diferencias?, con palabras que entienda la gente, o sea que le quede claro, que no confunda.

Saludos


----------



## the boss

Cuando la medida que adoptaste tiene efectividad, quiere decir que todos la seguirán, es decir, tendrá eficacia en tu trabajo, lo que aumentará la eficiencia de tus trabajadores.

Cuando la medida que adoptase sirve, quiere decir que todos la seguiránm es decir, hará que tu trabajo mejore, lo que va a hacer que tus empleados trabajen mejor.


----------



## Germanio

Hola:
Yo lo entiendo del modo siguiente: una medida es eficaz porque ha tenido el efecto deseado. Es muy probable que esa medida eficaz haya sido el resultado de un procedimiento que se llevó a cabo de manera eficiente. Una persona no es eficaz, sino eficiente. Y sus medidas suelen ser eficaces. Eficaz tiene que ver con el resultado o efecto final y eficiente tiene que ver con el modo en que se hacen las cosas, el procedimiento.


----------



## JABON

Gracias The Boss y Germanio


----------



## the boss

Espero que hayamos sido eficaces para que tu traducción sea efectiva y lo hagas con la eficiencia que lo requiere tu trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## Germanio

¡Ese ejemplo fue la tapa del frasco, querido the boss!


----------



## Forero

Germanio said:


> Una persona no es eficaz, sino eficiente. Y sus medidas suelen ser eficaces.



Esto creí cuando lo leí.



the boss said:


> Espero que hayamos sido eficaces para que tu traducción sea efectiva y lo hagas con la eficiencia que lo requiere tu trabajo.



Pero no me suena mal que "hayamos sido eficaces", aunque seamos personas.  ¿Qué hay?


----------



## madjohn

Hola a todos, me encantaria encontrar respuesta a mi duda en el foro.
¿Cual es la diferencia entre "Ser eficaz" y "Ser Eficiente".
Desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## gdiaz

Ser eficiente es tener la capacidad de administrar correctamente los recursos disponibles para lograr un resultado.
Ser eficaz es lograr el resultado esperado, lo que supone eficiencia en la gestión de los recursos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Eficaz es que cumple con su cometido; eficiente es que lo hace con menos esfuerzo:

Es eficaz cortar el pasto del jardín con un cortauñas, pero es más eficiente hacerlo con tijeras y más eficiente aún hacerlo con una máquina para cortar el pasto.


----------



## falbala84

Eficacia: conseguir los objetivos que se plantean
Eficiencia: conseguir los objetivos que se plantean empleando la mínima cantidad de recursos posible.


----------



## Jorge Padilla

Buscando la definición de Eficiencia en el diccionario, dice que no es lo mismo eficacia y eficiencia, ¿Me podrían aclarar cual es la diferencia?Gracias


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Bienvenido al foro...WR

Solo agregrar que si pueden ser sinónimos , depende del contexto.

saludos
Rosa


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí algo eficaz es algo que cumple con su objetivo. Eficiente es algo que cumple con el objetivo de mejor manera.

Es eficaz irte caminando a casa de tu novia que queda a 15 kilómetros de la tuya, pero es más eficiente irte en bicicleta; más eficiente aún sería irte en coche. Lo más eficiente sería que vivieran juntos, aunque entonces sobrevendrían otro tipo de problemas.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En palabras simples, *eficacia* es hacer las cosas correctas y *eficiencia* hacer las cosas correctamente.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Janis Joplin said:


> En palabras simples, *eficacia* es hacer las cosas correctas y *eficiencia* hacer las cosas correctamente.


Hola
Disculpa Janis, pero yo creo que eficacia sería hacer lo correcto , pero empleando el mejor talento , la mejor aptitud, para que sea eficaz, un resultado mejor que cualquier otro en calidad y tiempo de ejecución.

Eficiente si, hacer algo correctamente, con la mejor disposición, ser constante, pero sin importar cuan eficaz fuiste.

Es decir, una muchacha de servicio, puede ser eficiente, ya que es puntual, limpia bien, es obediente, que se yo...pero tal vez no es la más eficaz.( no se las ingenia , para ser mejor y obtener mejor resultado.)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo creo que no puede haber eficiencia sin eficacia. Rosita, yo entiendo exactamente lo opuesto que tú: eficaz es lo cumple con su cometido, eficiente es lo que cumple con su cometido de mejor manera.

Un motor de 500 caballos puede ser eficaz para cierto tipo de automóvil, pero uno más eficiente (tal vez de 100 caballos) sería el que gasta menos combustible.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Toñito:
Entonces como lo dije en mi primer post, depende del contexto, porque en tu ejemplo, me perece que es así. 
Pero en mi ejemplo  como lo dirías?

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Yo entiendo lo mismo que Toño, se puede ser eficaz sin ser eficiente (gastando más recursos que lo que es necesario para conseguir un objetivo)
El Estado suele dar buenos ejemplos de esto, aunque muchas veces no es ni siquiera eficaz.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Esto me recuerda lo del *ser *y el *estar*, nociones tan difíciles de entender a los que no están acostumbrados al idioma español.

Para mí, algo, e incluso alguien, puede tener eficacia en una acción específica y aislada (el estar):
- *Ha resuelto el problema con gran eficacia* (no sabemos si lo hará tan bien en otras ocasiones)

Tener eficiencia denota una pericia permanente (el ser) y no pasajera:
- *Es un vendedor muy eficiente* (consigue siempre buenos resultados, de forma regular)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No estoy de acuerdo, Víctor. El motor a gasolina más eficiente en 1970 hoy sería considerado una amenaza ecológica. No creo que sea necesariamente una cualidad permanente.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ToñoTorreón said:


> No estoy de acuerdo, Víctor. El motor a gasolina más eficiente en 1970 hoy sería considerado una amenaza ecológica. No creo que sea necesariamente una cualidad permanente.


No creo que la discusión sea esta, *Toño*. Una secretaria eficiente de 1970 sería considerada hoy en día una carga para la empresa si no dominara las técnicas ofimáticas...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con Víctor; en mi país, el sistema de salud es relativamente eficaz (cumple con sus objetivos) pero es terriblemente ineficiente (gasta cifras astronómicas en lograr ese objetivo). Lamentablemente ha sido así durante décadas.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con Víctor; en mi país, el sistema de salud es relativamente eficaz (cumple con sus objetivos) pero es terriblemente ineficiente (gasta cifras astronómicas en lograr ese objetivo). Lamentablemente ha sido así durante décadas.
> Saludos
> A.A.



A un sistema de salud se le pide cumplir con sus objetivos: prestar atención sanitaria a los ciudadanos, diseñar planes de prevención, etc. Si lo hace, es un sistema eficiente. ¿Cuánto vale la buena gestión sanitaria? ¿Cómo se cuantifica su costo? ¿Con qué presupuestos de qué otros departamentos estamos comparando?


----------



## Pinairun

Víctor Pérez said:


> A un sistema de salud se le pide cumplir con sus objetivos: prestar atención sanitaria a los ciudadanos, diseñar planes de prevención, etc. Si lo hace, es un sistema eficiente. ¿Cuánto vale la buena gestión sanitaria? ¿Cómo se cuantifica su costo? ¿Con qué presupuestos de qué otros departamentos estamos comparando?


 
*Eficacia*: Se aplica a las cosas que producen el efecto o prestan el servicio a que están destinadas. Ser eficaz. _Un remedio eficaz_. _Una herramienta eficaz._

*Efectividad*: Situación de lo que ya produce efecto. Ser efectivo/a. _Ese remedio es efectivo, ahora me encuentro mucho mejor.
Un nombramiento con efectividad  desde el 1º de enero. _

*Eficiencia*: Aptitud, capacidad, competencia. Realizar cumplidamente la función a que está destinado. Ser eficiente. _Una secretaria eficiente._

El María Moliner dice en sus normas de uso del español que "eficaz" se aplica más a las cosas y que "eficiente" se aplica más a las personas u organismos.

Así tenemos tenemos que "la eficiente secretaria ha comprobado que aquel remedio tan eficaz que le recomendó su amiga es realmente efectivo."

Un saludo a todos, eficientes foreros.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:


Reconozco que quizá yo esté un poco sesgado en el concepto que tengo de eficacia y eficiencia, demasiado ligado a la economía, así que probablemente este no sea válido en otros contextos.  Recuerdo que en una clase de Economía I,  el profesor, un tipo bastante implacable, por decir lo menos, se le “prendió a la yugular” a un compañero de estudios que uso la palabra eficaz en lugar de eficiente. 

  Víctor, respecto al sistema de salud de mi país: es ineficiente ya que, medido por paciente, el gasto es excesivo cuando se lo compara con el gasto por paciente que tienen sistemas de otros países, que obtienen resultados similares o incluso mejores. Las causas son diversas, me extendería demasiado y me iría del tema, pero no son difíciles de imaginar. 

  Cordial saludo
  A.A.


----------



## chics

Hola.

No estoy de acuerdo en emplear eficaz para las cosas y eficiente para las personas. Una persona no eficaz es que no vale para nada (hablando en plata) y es cierto que solemos ser más suaves, pero hablando con propiedad hay que diferenciar eficiente y eficaz tanto en pesonas como en cosas.

*Efectivo *: que produce un efecto. _Poner sal en el café es efectivo: lo sala_. Cualidad absoluta se es o no se es.
*Eficaz *: produce un efecto deseado. _Ni siquiera poner gran cantidad de azúcar en según que cafés es algo eficaz para poderlos beber_. Cualidad que tampoco se puede quantificar, algo es eficaz o no eficaz.
*Eficiente* : produce un efecto deseado de una manera interesante respecto a los recursos que se han empleado, en modo o en número, tiempo, dinero, número de personas, etc. _Se puede considerar el café como un desayuno "despertador" más eficiente que un refresco de cola, si se considera que el equivalente de cafeína de una taza de café con leche sería una botella de dos litros de cola_. Se puede cuantificar y por tanto comparar con otros, ya que una cosa, método o persona puede ser más eficiente que otra.


----------



## Ynez

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo en emplear eficaz para las cosas y eficiente para las personas. Una persona no eficaz es que no vale para nada (hablando en plata) y es cierto que solemos ser más suaves, pero hablando con propiedad hay que diferenciar eficiente y eficaz tanto en pesonas como en cosas.



Pues yo estaba pensando justamente lo contrario, que, aparte de excepciones, en el lenguaje común se utilizan así:

Algo es eficaz.
Una persona es eficiente.

Yo personalmente no sería capaz de explicar más allá de esto.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pinairun said:


> El María Moliner dice en sus normas de uso del español que "eficaz" se aplica más a las cosas y que "eficiente" se aplica más a las personas u organismos.


 
Eso me ayuda a entender los conceptos, gracias.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Pinairun said:


> *Eficacia*: Se aplica a las cosas que producen el efecto o prestan el servicio a que están destinadas. Ser eficaz. _Un remedio eficaz_. _Una herramienta eficaz._
> 
> *Efectividad*: Situación de lo que ya produce efecto. Ser efectivo/a. _Ese remedio es efectivo, ahora me encuentro mucho mejor._
> _Un nombramiento con efectividad desde el 1º de enero. _
> 
> *Eficiencia*: Aptitud, capacidad, competencia. Realizar cumplidamente la función a que está destinado. Ser eficiente. _Una secretaria eficiente._
> 
> El María Moliner dice en sus normas de uso del español que "eficaz" se aplica más a las cosas y que "eficiente" se aplica más a las personas u organismos.
> 
> Así tenemos tenemos que "la eficiente secretaria ha comprobado que aquel remedio tan eficaz que le recomendó su amiga es realmente efectivo."
> 
> Un saludo a todos, eficientes foreros.


Pienso que ésta es la clave...
Ahora lo veo mejor


----------



## goldfilm

Si alguien patea una piedrita con la misma calidad que patea una pelota de cuero, ¿estamos hablando que la patea con eficiencia o eficacia?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Evidentemente con eficiencia.


----------



## goldfilm

Gracias!

Era lo que había escrito, pero necesitaba otras opiniones


----------



## LuisVillegas

Buen día,

Me muevo en el mundo de los negocios, principalmente, y he observado las siguientes distinciones:

1. Eficiente = 
1.1. Que consigue un propósito empleando los medios idóneos.
1.2. Que consigue el objetivo propuesto de manera económica, es decir, utilizando la menor cantidad de recursos (hace más con menos).

2. Eficaz = Que alcanza el objetivo propuesto. Este adjetivo sólo se recomienda para calificar personas (individuos y grupos de personas).

3. Efectivo = Que alcanza el objetivo propuesto. Este adjetivo sólo se recomienda para calificar cosas (tangibles o intangibles).

Si alguien ha encontrado significados diferentes o contrarios en este contexto (en los negocios) por favor avísenos.

Saludos cordiales,

Luis R. Villegas H.
México.


----------



## Mozz

Según el ¨Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española eficiencia es la capacidad de lograr el efecto que se desea o se espera, mientras que eficiencia es la capacidad de disponer de alguien o de algo para conseguir un efecto determinado, o sea, uu medicamento es eficaz mientras que un mecanismo o un proyecto es eficiente. Por otro lado, efectivo es sinónimo de eficaz, pero también tiene la acepción del dinero o de las tropas de soldados.


----------



## LuisVillegas

Hola,

Es importante recordar que, en los negocios, uno puede ser eficiente y no eficaz (o efectivo) al mismo tiempo, y viceversa. Aquí hay unos ejemplos al respecto:

1. Una persona puede estar utilizando los mejores recursos para realizar su trabajo en el menor tiempo posible. Esto significa ser eficiente. Sin embargo, si ese trabajo no está alineado con las necesidades de su empresa, entonces podemos decir que no es eficaz (porque no está haciendo lo que la empresa se ha propuesto). Es decir, se hace un trabajo con fines distintos a los propuestos.

2. Una computadora puede estar calculando rápidamente una fórmula matemática. Por la rapidez de la computadora podemos decir que ésta es eficiente. Sin embargo, si la fórmula no fue programada correctamente, la computadora no es efectiva. Así, es una programación eficiente pero no efectiva.

3. Una persona puede estar haciendo el trabajo necesario para lograr los objetivos de su empresa. Sin embargo, si la persona repite varias veces las mismas actividades, desperdicia muchos recursos y tarda mucho tiempo, entonces la persona no es eficiente. Así, es una persona eficaz pero no eficiente.

4. Una máquina en una fábrica puede estar produciendo el producto adecuado. Pero esa máquina tiene problemas de diseño pues genera muchos desperdicios, comete errores y consume mucha energía (eléctrica). Esa máquina es efectiva pero no es eficiente.

En conclusión, si su contexto es el mundo empresarial (negocios), tengan cuidado al hablar de eficaz (efectivo) y eficiente. Las personas y las máquinas pueden estar trabajando con niveles diferentes de ambas cualidades.

Saludos cordiales,

Luis R. Villegas H.
México.


----------



## aztaex

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de Hilos*​ 
Hola a todos
Estuve revisando los post sobre eficacia y eficiencia, sobre todo 
el thread 29328 (no puedo poner el URL...)
Mi duda es en el siguiente título que estoy desarrollando: "Eficacia de los movimientos de resistencia civil en la modificación e implementación de políticas públicas en regímenes democráticos".
El sentido que le quiero dar es sobre el grado con el que cumplen sus objetivos estos movimientos. ej: Manifestaciones por libertades de expresión-->cambio en la legislación para permitir la libertad de expresión.
De acuerdo a lo que entendí en threads sobre estas palabras sí debería ser eficacia ya que se logra el efecto que se desea o se espera.
El problema es si la resistencia civil, como medio, implicaría mas bien eficiencia (en terminos de la capacidad de disponer de algo [la resistencia]para conseguir un efecto determinado).
Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que tal vez haya eficacia en la resistencia (en cuanto al número de participantes o si logran "crear" el movimiento) y que solo sera eficiente si logra su objetivo (o será al reves)...¿o tendrá que ver con el tiempo en que se logre el objetivo de cambiar las politicas públicas?
Entre más lo pienso, más me confundo 
Ayuda!


----------



## piraña utria

aztaex said:


> El sentido que le quiero dar es sobre el grado con el que cumplen sus objetivos estos movimientos. ej: Manifestaciones por libertades de expresión-->cambio en la legislación para permitir la libertad de expresión.
> Ayuda!


 
Hola,

Si en verdad este es el enfoque que exclusivamente quieres darle, entiendo que la correcta es "eficacia". Si tu trabajo abarca, además, análisis comparativos entre la cantidad, calidad, intensidad, etc, de los medios empleados por tales movimientos y las modificaciones a tales políticas realmente alcanzadas, sugeriría que también incluyeras "eficiencia" en el título.

Saludos,


----------



## ManPaisa

De acuerdo con Piraña:  _eficacia_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Eficacia_ parece apuntar semánticamente al efecto logrado y _eficiencia_ a los medios o recursos que se emplean.


----------



## ultravioleta

Si defines eficacia como: Capacidad de lograr el efecto que se desea o se espera (de la RAE)

y eficiencia como Capacidad de disponer de alguien o de algo para conseguir un efecto determinado (de la RAE)

entonces para mí sería eficiencia, ya que te vales de "los movimientos de resistencia civil" para "la modificación e implementación de políticas públicas en regímenes democráticos"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Completamente de acuerdo con lo que dicen el pez carnívoro, ManPaisa y XiaoRoel. El concepto de eficiencia hace al balance entre resultados obtenidos y medios empleados. El de eficacia sólo a si se han logrado los resultados buscados.


----------



## ultravioleta

Pero dices: El concepto de eficiencia hace al balance entre resultados obtenidos y medios empleados. 

No son *los movimientos de resistencia civil* el medio empleado? pues para mi sigue siendo *eficiencia*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si estos movimientos han logrado sus objetivos, yo hablaría de *eficacia* que ya supone la _eficiencia_, pero si sólo, o principalmente, quisiese hablar de las tácticas y medios empleados felizmente para lograr esos objetivos, entonces sí hablaría de *eficiencia*.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ultravioleta said:


> Pero dices: El concepto de eficiencia hace al balance entre resultados obtenidos y medios empleados.
> 
> No son *los movimientos de resistencia civil* el medio empleado? pues para mi sigue siendo *eficiencia*.


Un ejemplo burdo de cómo entiendo yo las diferencias entre ambos términos:

Circunstancia: un diputado cometió un delito y en el parlamento no hay votos suficientes para levantarle los fueros.
Objetivo: quitarle los fueros al diputado para que pueda ser procesado.
Medio empleado: disolver el parlamento y convocar a nuevas elecciones.
¿Eficaz? Sí. Al caer el parlamento el diputado perdió sus fueros y pudo ser procesado. Se cumplió el objetivo.
¿Eficiente? No, porque para lograrlo se recurrió a un medio totalmente extraordinario, se alteró la institucionalidad del país, no hubo un buen balance entre los medios empleados y los resultados obtenidos. Para decirlo a la criolla: se mató una golondrina a cañonazos.


----------



## ultravioleta

Aztaex, has considerado darle un poco de respiro a tu título? Algo como: "Efecto de los movimientos de resistencia civil en la modificación e implementación de políticas públicas en regímenes democráticos". O simplemente "Los movimientos de resistencia civil en la modificación e implementación de políticas públicas en regímenes democráticos".

Y dejar ambas discusiones: eficiencia y efectividad para el subtítulo de "discusión" o de "Conclusiones"?

Porque son puntos muy importantes, ambos temas, y así no les quitarías importancia a ninguno. 

Y luego, sí, podemos seguir con esta discusión tan interesante.

UV


----------



## Dani666

Hola!

Es mi primer mensaje, y veo muy interesante el tema de esta discusión. Precisamente, tengo una duda sobre ello muy importante, ya que parece que no ha quedado claro la diferencia entre eficiencia y eficacia.
Según me han comentado, si referimos los términos a maquinaria o mecanismos, eficacia sería la capacidad de realizar adecuadamente una acción, es decir, sería un término absoluto (por ejemplo, "el motor tiene una eficacia del 75%"), mientras que eficiencia sería la capacidad para realizar adecuadamente una acción con respecto a alguna variable (es decir, "el motor tiene una eficiencia del 75% por cada litro de combustible empleado").

¿Es correcta esta afirmación?

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## 0scar

Ya ha de estar contestado más arriba, pero de todas maneras agrego que la eficacia _es la capacidad de lograr el objetivo_, normalmente es todo o nada. Un motor es eficaz para levantar a un ascensor con 10 personas, a una altura de 50 pisos, en un minuto, o no. No hay término medio.
La eficiencia normalmente es un témino económico, hay  motores eficaces en cuanto que pueden lograr el objetivo, pero algunos son más eficientes que otros, son más eficientes los que consumen menos recursos.


----------



## Dani666

Muchas gracias Óscar, es como yo lo pensaba, tenía una discusión con un colega del trabajo sobre el tema, pero ya me ha quedado resuelta la duda ;-)


----------



## Poixtan

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola
> Disculpa Janis, pero yo creo que eficacia sería hacer lo correcto , pero empleando el mejor talento , la mejor aptitud, para que sea eficaz, un resultado mejor que cualquier otro en calidad y tiempo de ejecución.
> 
> Eficiente si, hacer algo correctamente, con la mejor disposición, ser constante, pero sin importar cuan eficaz fuiste.
> 
> Es decir, una muchacha de servicio, puede ser eficiente, ya que es puntual, limpia bien, es obediente, que se yo...pero tal vez no es la más eficaz.( no se las ingenia , para ser mejor y obtener mejor resultado.)




Es al revés,   eficaz, es alguien que cumple con el objetivo no importando los recursos empleados, eficiente, cumple con el objetivo empleando menos recursos y mejora lo realizado


----------



## Golfet

Eficacia consiste en conseguir el efecto deseado y eficiencia es hacerlo utilizando los mínimos recursos posibles. Algo más complejo es la efectividad: Consiste en conseguir  una eficacia inferior a la ideal pero con un coste razonable: ello supone sacrificar algo de la máxima eficacia pero con una eficiencia mucho mayor. En general se considera la efectividad como una adecuación a los recursos facilmente disponibles para conseguir un resultado eficaz. Por ejemplo, para conseguir un lavado perfecto del vehiculo se debe recurrir a un lavado a mano, que es muy costoso. De este modo se consigue el efecto deseado (máxima limpieza) con une buena eficiencia (el lavado se realiza de modo fácil y seguro) a costa de un coste elevado en tiempo y dinero. Para copnseguir la máxima efectividad se recurre al tunel de lavado, con un resultado algo inferior pero a un coste mucho más bajo y un resultado inmediato. En ambos casos se consigue un resultado eficaz y eficiente; en el segundo, empero, se consigue la máxima eficiencia.


----------



## noezamora

El otro día leí una aclaración sobre estas dos palabras en la revista "Selecciones". Ese mismo día vi en la televisón a un historiador hacer uso de estos términos como lo decía el artículo de la revista. 

- Eficaz es relacionado a cosas, nombres concretos, etc.

- Eficiente es exclusivo para personas.


----------



## ACQM

noezamora said:


> - Eficiente es exclusivo para personas.



No estoy en absoluto de acuerdo: el estilo de conducción puede ser eficiente si consume poco combustible, el sistema de trabajo puede ser eficiente si consigue que se haga correctamente en poco tiempo y con poco personal, la gestión de un cargo puede ser eficiente si consigue resultados reduciendo gastos, un aparato eléctrico puede ser eficiente si consume menos electricidad que los otros que tienen el mismo uso,...


----------



## ukimix

Hasta donde entiendo la eficacia, la eficiencia y la efectividad son términos muy usados para hablar de las organizaciones y en general se pueden aplicar a todas las acciones orientadas a lograr un objetivo. La acción es efectiva cuando logra el objetivo, es eficiente cuando hace un uso adecuado de los recursos (cuando por ejemplo el uso de éstos se minimiza al máximo), y es eficaz cuando es efectiva y eficiente. Ésa al menos es una acepción algo técnica pero bastante extendida de estos términos. Pueden haber otras. Saludo.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola


En mi opinión, la eficiencia es el nivel más alto que se puede alcanzar. Consiste en el logro de los objetivos con un uso óptimo de los recursos. Un uso óptimo de los recursos significa obtener el mejor rendimiento o desempeño con las condiciones y medios disponibles. 


La eficacia, en cambio, es, sencillamente,  lograr los objetivos sin importar si los recursos se emplean de la mejor forma posible o de la peor manera. Se puede alcanzar un objetivo gastando cien o gastando mil. De ambas maneras se es eficaz, pero aquel que logró el objetivo y gastó cien es, además de eficaz, eficiente.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola


Es verdad que esos términos se han usado mucho de la manera que señalas. En la moderna administración de empresas se utiliza _optimizar_ en lugar de maximizar o minimizar. Lo digo con conocimiento de causa.



A


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Una pregunta: ¿qué les “suena” más idiomático y por qué?


_Estrategias eficaces para aprender una lengua extranjera.
_
_Estrategias eficientes para aprender una lengua extranjera._
Saludos,


swift


----------



## ukimix

En lo personal evito los tecnicismos si se trata de dar un mensaje al gran público; así que, sin mayor contexto, no optaría por ninguna de las dos. Hablaría de estrategias exitosas, que da la idea de que la estrategia sirve. Saludo.


----------



## swift

Hola, Ukimix:

Curiosamente, para mí no son palabras técnicas. 

En el contexto de la enseñanza, si se quisiera entrenar a un grupo de alumnos para que pudieran pasar un examen que les permitiera obtener una certificación dada, y si se quisiera hacer hincapié en el tipo de estrategias que se les quiere hacer adquirir, ¿qué dirías: estrategias eficaces o estrategias eficientes?

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## ukimix

Hola swift, 

Bueno, yo he sido profesor por muchos años, y en esto de la educación hay términos y pedagogías para escoger. En la gran mayoría de los casos no hablo ni de estrategias ni de entrenamientos (términos más afines al conductismo) cuando se trata de caracterizar un acto educativo. Pero si es un curso para aprender un idioma, algo en lo cual el entrenamiento es importante, entonces diría ... estrategias exitosas . No me gusta mezclar los términos de la administración de empresas con la educación. Saludo.


----------



## swift

Curiosamente, a mí lo de estrategias _exitosas_ me suena a libro de autoayuda. 

Lo preguntaba porque *a)* tomando en cuenta las siguientes dos definiciones del _Clave_:


> *eficaz *Que produce el efecto al que está destinado: _Las medidas más eficaces contra el tráfico de drogas son las que se toman internacionalmente_.
> 
> *eficiente *Que realiza satisfactoriamente la función a la que está destinado: _Es muy trabajadora y eficiente_.


Y *b)* con arreglo a mi “gramática mental”, yo nunca diría _estrategias eficientes_ sino _estrategias eficaces_​.

Todavía no veo por qué el empleo de ambos adjetivos tendría que restringirse al tecnolecto administrativo, pero supongo que tiene que ver con hábitos y experiencias personales. 

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## ukimix

Tienes razón, suena a libro de autoayuda. ¡Dios nos libre!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hace unos años, en otro hilo, opiné (no tan bien como ella) lo mismo que comenta Antonella V. en #11. Agrego ahora que, en general, no son términos intercambiables. Del motor de un coche se puede decir que es eficiente si logra determinadas prestaciones con un determinado consumo de combustible. Lo que en el pasado fue visto como "eficiente", hoy sería condenado como prehistórico. En diez años, lo que hoy juzgamos eficiente, no lo será. La eficiencia es un concepto relativo y cambiante. De un sistema o de los sistemas que coadyuvan a que un coche frene (a cierta velocidad cuando comienza el frenado y en ciertas condiciones de pavimento) en una distancia equis, decimos que es o son eficaces, en vez de eficientes, porque el acento está puesto en conseguir el objetivo de frenar (de lo contrario, no contamos la historia), no en el consumo (inapreciable) de insumos o materiales que esta acción pueda insumir. Lo anterior, solo a modo de ejemplo, claro.
Saludos


----------



## Antonella V

*Según el DPD, eficiente, cuando se refiere a personas, es equivalente a competente («*‘[persona] que tiene capacidad y preparación para el desarrollo de una actividad’*»); cuando se refiere a cosas es equivalente a eficaz, esto es, «’*capaz de lograr el efecto que se desea’*». Con este sentido de *_capaz de lograr el efecto que se desea_* desaconseja el empleo de efectividad.



A*


----------



## ukimix

Bueno Antonella, en ninguna de las definiciones de la RAE se desaconseja el empleo de *efectivo*. Se desaconseja el de *efectividad *(que es otra cosa) y en aquel caso expreso en que se quiere hablar de lo que la RAE entiende que es la eficiencia. No hay, por otra parte, nada malo con la palabra castiza _efectivo_, que tiene varias acepciones, según la RAE y según otros diccionarios. 

La verdad es que todos estos términos tienen usos variados en diferentes circunstancias y teorías. De modo que no puede asumirse que, por ejemplo, sólo se aplican a personas o sólo a cosas. En cada caso habrá de mirarse el contexto de uso y lo que se quiere lograr con ellos. El DPD solo desaconseja, pero no da razones; (las que seguramente tendrá). Pero en ausencia de ellas, y para peor, el término efectividad hace carrera y está bastante difundido. Puede ser que en el marco de una teoría particular se lo considere inapropiado. Pero esa sería sólo una circunstancia de uso. No se puede generalizar la recomendación a los demás usos circulantes. Saludo.


----------



## Antonella V

ukimix said:


> Bueno Antonella, en ninguna de las definiciones de la RAE se desaconseja el empleo de *efectivo*. Se desaconseja el de *efectividad... *




Tienes toda la razón, me equivoqué. Te agradezco que me lo hayas hecho ver. Ya lo corregí.


Un saludo cordial,


A


----------



## ukimix

Antonella V said:


> Tienes toda la razón, me equivoqué. Te agradezco que me lo hayas hecho ver. Ya lo corregí.
> 
> 
> Un saludo cordial,
> 
> 
> A



Por nada ;-)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

swift said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿qué les “suena” más idiomático y por qué?
> 
> 
> _Estrategias eficaces para aprender una lengua extranjera.
> _
> _Estrategias eficientes para aprender una lengua extranjera._
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


No había visto la pregunta de swift. No la voy a contestar directamente, pero quiero comentar algo. Si un profesor logra que sus alumnos lleguen a un determinado nivel de conocimiento de un idioma, digamos francés, y emplea para ello un tercio menos de horas que las que es corriente emplear, yo diría que sus métodos o estrategias o como las quieras llamar son eficientes (logra un objetivo con un menor uso de recursos y dinero (horas, dinero). Si en cambio queremos comentar que este profesor de francés logra niveles de aprobación con buena nota en un porcentaje que es notoriamente mayor que el de sus colegas, diría que sus métodos son eficaces. En este último caso, nada se dice acerca de los recursos empleados. Puede que el profesor haya dado muchas más horas de clase que sus colegas. No lo sabemos. Y como no lo sabemos, no cabe, creo yo, decir que sus métodos son eficientes, pero sí eficaces.
Saludos


----------



## ACQM

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No había visto la pregunta de swift. No la voy a contestar directamente, pero quiero comentar algo. Si un profesor logra que sus alumnos lleguen a un determinado nivel de conocimiento de un idioma, digamos francés, y emplea para ello un tercio menos de horas que las que es corriente emplear, yo diría que sus métodos o estrategias o como las quieras llamar son eficientes (logra un objetivo con un menor uso de recursos y dinero (horas, dinero). Si en cambio queremos comentar que este profesor de francés logra niveles de aprobación con buena nota en un porcentaje que es notoriamente mayor que el de sus colegas, diría que sus métodos son eficaces. En este último caso, nada se dice acerca de los recursos empleados. Puede que el profesor haya dado muchas más horas de clase que sus colegas. No lo sabemos. Y como no lo sabemos, no cabe, creo yo, decir que sus métodos son eficientes, pero sí eficaces.
> Saludos



Estoy muy de acuerdo contigo. En general con los métodos de enseñanza/aprendizaja, pasa lo mismo que has comentado sobre los frenos. Lo importante es que sean eficaces, la eficiencia no es aquello en lo que solemos fijarnos. Yo quiero hablar francés muy bien y aprobar el examen oficial de nivel superior, que me tenga que esforzar y echarle horas, pues bueno, eso es evidente; el problema es si le echo horas y aún así suspendo y no sé hablar no papa.


----------



## Bellwizard

El primer comentario, el de The Boss, es magistral.
Y desde luego, no usaría "eficaz" para personas ni "eficiente" para cosas.


----------



## Doraemon-

Bellwizard said:


> El primer comentario, el de The Boss, es magistral.
> Y desde luego, no usaría "eficaz" para personas ni "eficiente" para cosas.


No veo por qué no.
Un mecánico es eficaz si consigue reparar cualquier coche correctamente (y eficiente si lo hace rápido y barato).
Las bombillas LED son más eficientes que las tradicionales.


----------



## Bellwizard

Para mí no es correcta ninguna de tus dos frases, Doraemon. Si un mecánico consigue reparar un coche, es un mecanico eficiente. Si además lo hace rápido y barato, además habrá tenido lugar un milagro. Y nunca diría que una bombilla es eificiente. Tampoco diría que es eficaz. Un método, una medida, son eficaces. No una bombilla. Tal vez sí un hacha, porque la usa una persona contra algo (el tronco) y no actúa sola. Ahora no tengo tiempo de aportar fuentes que demuestren lo que digo, y ya más de uno lo ha hecho más arriba, pero lo que sí puedo decir es que jamás encuentro esas palabras usadas así en las novelas que leo (te aseguro que me hubiera llamado la atención), y eso demuestra que durante décadas los correctores han actuado con el mismo criterio.


----------



## barcelona2007

hola a todos, 
siguiendo el hilo, quería preguntarles si la frase que he leído en la redacción de una alumna mía es correcta. 
_Este estudio intenta investigar *la efectividad* de las llamadas dietas milagrosas. _
o sería mejor decir la eficacia de estas dietas? 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Doraemon-

barcelona2007 said:


> hola a todos,
> siguiendo el hilo, quería preguntarles si la frase que he leído en la redacción de una alumna mía es correcta.
> _Este estudio intenta investigar *la efectividad* de las llamadas dietas milagrosas. _
> o sería mejor decir la eficacia de estas dietas?
> desde ya muchas gracias


Es completamente correcto, y la palabra adecuada, según lo entiendo. Efectividad=eficacia+eficiencia. Si el estudio sobre las dietas milagrosas intenta determinar si funcionan o no y además cómo de bien funcionan (cuánto peso se pierde y si se recupera después, qué otros efectos sobre la salud puede tener la dieta...), es la palabra adecuada, y no la eficacia (que simplemente atiende a que funcione, sin considerar otros asuntos).
Entiendo que al estudiar las dietas milagrosas no solo hay que considerar cuánto peso se pierde sino esos otros efectos que puedan tener.


----------

